# heat press machine/ sublimation, what's difference?



## tshirtking75 (Jan 30, 2008)

want to buy machine


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

don't understand your question....heat press is a machine...sublimation is a process
with a heat press you can do various transfers
Sublimation is special ink/paper/printer that you can use a heat press to imprint to a white/light polyester garment


----------



## tshirtking75 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok, thank you, i kept seeing heat press and sublimation press advertisements, just wanted clearity before buying.. how do you transfer onto paper


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you use a specific printer/ink and print on special paper for sublimation. For regular transfers..you print on paper that is made for the type garment (light or dark etc) that you are going to use...print it and then press.


----------



## tshirtking75 (Jan 30, 2008)

thank you, been very helpful, any tips to offer? best places for t-shirts? people that create ideas for shirts, i'm a dog breeder, wanted to start selling shirts on website, have ideas, but dont have background for graphics


----------



## cajun girl (Apr 2, 2013)

So you are saying any heat press will do to design shirts as long as you find the right paper. Is there a good company you would recommend. I am about to start a small home based business for church products. Would love some feedback. I have been reading your comments. I have researched online at all the heat presses. I too had the same question about how some word it heat press and some word it sublimation. How do you feel about the 5in1 machines that do hats, mugs, and shirts. Any info? This is will be my first machine, I do not need industrial equipment but something that will hold up for a while to cover my investment and produce quality products. Any help you could give on vendors, products, machines, etc to a small time christian girl trying to provide a sublimental income for her kids would be greatly appreciated! God Bless.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

It has been mentioned in other post here that a “Sublimation” press may not have enough pressure to do all the different types of transfers available. As it was stated Sublimation is a process of transferring an image on to a 100% poly garment or coated product. Sublimation doesn’t use pressure to do the transferring. If you want to be able to do most if not all types of transfers with your press you need to make sure it has a pressure adjustment and a good range of force. As it has been stated in other post when it comes to a heat press, you get what you pay for!


----------



## ACS1112 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Charles;

Thanks for clarifying, but I think, what tshirtking75 did mean was that why heat press machine vendors has the " Sublimation ' name name on it, like this one HEAT TRANSFER T-SHIRT PRESS SUBLIMATION MACHINE on ebay, and many other stores, a bit confusing, when someone can print on a archival hot press paper, and just mount this on a machine and press it.

Unless I'm wrong and, there's a two different machines one for a sublimation paper and the other one for a regular hot press paper.

Please clarify.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GetPersonalGifts (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm fairly certain that as long as your general heat press can handle 400 degrees F it can be used for sublimation and t-shirt transfers. I use the same heat press (a MAXX Press by Stahls) for both sublimation and regular t-shirt pressing (we use unprinted vinyl, but it's the same concept). I've never seen a sublimation-specific press, but i have never really looked for one so that may be why.

I hope this helps some!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

To clarify, machines that are advertised as *Sublimation Heat Press* may, or may not, provide enough pressure to apply all types of transfers. Many of the manufacturers in China are only familiar with the sublimation process and produce their machines accordingly. If you are planning to print plastisol transfers it is best to stay way from this type of heat press.


----------

